# Button Pressed Mousoover Effekt erstellen



## master256 (3. Juni 2005)

Hallo, ich habe da ein kleines Problem,
  und zwar habe ich einen Enter Button mit einem Standardstil erstellt
  und diesen nach einem Tutorial in eine Form implementiert.

 Jetzt möchte ich auch eine entsprechende Grafik erstellen die den Button gedrückt aussehen lässt, eine Suche nach entsprechenden Tutorials brachte leider nichts verwendbares, da diese sich meistens auf recht simple Buttons bezogen,
  und nicht wie von mir verwendet auf auf 3D getrimmte mit Gloss...

  Ich Hänge mal das Bild an damit Ihr sehen könnt worum es geht,
  in einem Interface habe ich auch noch ähnliche Buttons und in einem noch zu erstellenden
  Menü wirds denke wieder so ähnliche geben...

  Darum suche ich auch nach möglichkeit nach einer Erklärung,
  wie ich mir eine Art "eingedrückten" 3D Effekt wie beim Enter Button bauen kann,

  Bei Bedarf kann ich die PSD Datein nachliefern...

  Hoffe auch eure Hilfe

  Mfg
  master256


----------



## AKrebs70 (3. Juni 2005)

Hallo Master 256!

Meinst Du so etwas in der Art?



Gruß Axel


----------



## chrisbergr (3. Juni 2005)

Dieser '3d-Effekt' sieht mir in dem Blauen Bereich einfach nach dem Ebenenstiel Abgeflachte Kante und Relief aus. Dort gibt es den Punkt Richtung und müsste 'Nach oben' aktiv sein. Wähle dort einfach mal 'Unten' aus, denke das dürfte da sbewirken was du dir vorstellst.


----------



## master256 (3. Juni 2005)

Den Effekt nur nach unten sieht nicht gut aus,
 da da der eD effekt ein wenig zu sehr verschwindet und der Glow nach unten geht,
 ein Winkel anpassen bringt da nicht viel, dann sieht fast wieder wie Ausgangszustand aus...

 Der Ansatz von AKrebs70 könnte einen Versuch wert sein,
 was muss ich machen?

 Die Schrift kann ich ja eins runter und nach rechts seperat, das sollte den gewünschten Effekt bringen...


----------

